# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ερωτηση για DAC με Raspberry Pi

## nick1974

Εχει κανεις φτιαξει κατι τετοιο? https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...-raspberry-pi/

Αφου μονταριστει και περασουμε το λειτουργικο μετα τι χρειαζεται για να συνδεθει με συσκευες και να αναγνωριστει ως DAC ?

----------


## selectronic

Γιατί PCM5122 module, υπάρχουν εδώ και χρόνια καλύτερα με το ES9039Q2M στην ίδια τιμή πχ αυτό (με I2S), ή μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?

----------

nick1974 (06-06-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Γιατί PCM5122 module, υπάρχουν εδώ και χρόνια καλύτερα με το ES9039Q2M στην ίδια τιμή πχ αυτό (με I2S), ή μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?



μα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα, για dac με rasberry pi ρωταω αν εχει φτιαξει κανεις.


τωρα αν εννωεις "γιατι το συγκεκριμενο",  τελειως ενδεικτικα το εβαλα, οχι με σκοπο να αγοραστει ντε και καλα αυτο 
Η ερωτηση αφορα απλως το θεμα software και δυμβατοτητας συσκευων (οπως ειπα, οκ τα μονταρουμε ολα, βαζουμε κι ενα  λειτουργικο, ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ? πως οι συσκευες θα δουν το rasberry pi ως dac? )


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spirakos

Δεν εχω δουλεψει συγκεκριμενα το Raspberry αλλα το module γραφει πως συνδεεται μεσω I2S
Αυτο σημαινει πως ηδη υπαρχει τσιπ ηχου στο raspberry με εξοδο σε μορφη I2S. Με το που συνδεσεις το DAC θα πρεπει απλα να παιξει
Απο εκει και περα, το αν ειναι ενεργοποιημενη αυτη η εξοδος ή αν ειναι περασμενοι οι οδηγοι, ειναι καθαρα θεμα λειτουργικου

*Αν το raspberry εχει και αναλογικη εξοδο ηχου, τοτε σιγουρα εχει και ενσωματωμενο dac

----------

nick1974 (06-06-19)

----------


## nick1974

> ...



χμμμ ... ναι αλλα αυτα ειναι για την εξοδο. Εμενα αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι με την εισοδο τι παιζει.
Θεωρητικα με τετοια μοντουλακια κι ενα rasberry φτιαχνεις ενα dac το οποιο παιρνει εισοδο usb (υποθετω) και βγαζει τις αναλογικες εξοδους που θες.
Η usb του rasberry πως θα αναγνωριστει ως dac απο τη συσκευη που θα συνδεθει? (πχ ενα ταμπλετακι η ενα λαπτοπακι) 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spirakos

Εισοδο USB εννοεις ενα στικακι με μουσικη;

Αν εννοεις usb καρτα ηχου, τοτε αυτη η συσκευη δουλευει σαν εξοδος

Το Raspberry ειναι ενας μινι υπολογιστης αν δεν κανω λαθος. Οι usb που διαθετει δεν εχουν διαφορα απο του κλασσικου υπολογιστη

Αυτο που εχω κανει ειναι να συνδεσω μεσω usb μια καρτα ηχου (CM6631A) σε εναν κλασσικο υπολογιστη. Αυτη η καρτα εχει εξοδο I2S. Με I2S λοιπον στελνω τα δεδομενα σε ενα ESS DAC. Το ιδιο ντακ το ελεγχω με arduino μεσω I2C

**Το να αναγνωριστει το ιδιο το Rasberry ως DAC μεσω USB απο εναν αλλον υπολογιστη νομιζω δεν γινεται. Ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να συνδεσεις 2 υπολογιστες μεταξυ τους με USB. Aν γινεται σιγουρα δεν ξερω τον τροπο γιατι δεν το εχω δει ποτε

----------

nick1974 (07-06-19)

----------


## Ste7ios

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.rpimusicplayer.com/

Και https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/v...c.php?t=206413

----------

nick1974 (07-06-19), 

spirakos (07-06-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Εισοδο USB εννοεις ενα στικακι με μουσικη;



οχι, 
αυτο που θελω ειναι να φτιαξω ενα dac που να το ελεγχω με ενα ομορφο ts οθονακι, κι αν πετυχει και το φτιαξω οπως θελω ισως βαλω χερι και στα υπολοιπα dac που διαθετω αν γινεται...
Το καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο μπορει να γινει και με αλλους τροπους οπως πχ ενα arduino, αλλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει ενω το rasberry ειναι κανονικος υπολογιστης, παιρνει κανονικες διανομες linux οποτε το βρισκω (μαλλον) φιλικοτερο...
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες και για τις υποδειξεις






> Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.rpimusicplayer.com/
> 
> Και https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/v...c.php?t=206413



θα το ψαξω, ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile: 




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

> ...αυτο που θελω ειναι να φτιαξω ενα dac που να το ελεγχω με ενα ομορφο ts οθονακι...



Δηλαδή όλη η κατασκευή θα γίνει για το interface (touch οθόνη)? Ένα ολόκληρο Pi για να ελένχει μία touch screen (εντάξει δεν είναι και πανάκριβα)? Τον κώδικα ποιος θα τον φτιάξει?
Αν θα το φτιάξεις μόνος σου, είναι ιστορία...

Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή:

----------


## spirakos

> οχι, 
> αυτο που θελω ειναι να φτιαξω ενα dac που να το ελεγχω με ενα ομορφο ts οθονακι



Ολα αυτα προυποθετουν γνωσεις προγραμματισμου. Αν το εχεις προχωρα, αξιζει

Δες και το παρακατω μηπως ειναι στα μετρα σου, σε αυτο μπορω και να σε βοηθησω
https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2014...-fully-tested/

Ο,τι και να κανεις παντως απο τη στιγμη που χρειαζεται κωδικα ετοιμασου για σπαζοκεφαλιες

----------

nick1974 (07-06-19)

----------


## selectronic

> ...Δες και το παρακατω μηπως ειναι στα μετρα σου, σε αυτο μπορω και να σε βοηθησω
> https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2014...-fully-tested/...



Τέτοια απλά LCD displays σε modules υπάρχουν έτοιμα και φτηνά, δεν αξίζει να μπλέξεις (και υπάρχουν και με remote, έτοιμα σε αλουμινένια θήκη και τροφοδοτικό, κτλ): https://www.ebay.com/itm/ES9038-Q2M-...75af984c064a2e

Νομίζω ότι ο Νίκος θέλει το κάτι παραπάνω...

----------

nick1974 (07-06-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Δηλαδή όλη η κατασκευή θα γίνει για το interface (touch οθόνη)? Ένα ολόκληρο Pi για να ελένχει μία touch screen (εντάξει δεν είναι και πανάκριβα)?




νταξει λογικα θα κανει και δυο τρια ακομα πραγματακια οπως τον ελεγχο του ενισχυτη, και μερικες monitoring πληροφοριες και ισως και τη διεπαφη με κανα remote αλλα το αρχικο ζητουμενο ειναι αυτο.
Αλλοι χρησιμοποιουν ολοκληηρο high end smartphone για να καβλαντιζουν στο fb  οποτε νταξει ειναι το βατομουρο γι αυτη τη δουλεια



Οσον αφορα το software κοιταω μηπως βρω κατι ετοιμο γι αυτο και ανεβασα το θεμα.
 αν δε βρω τιποτα, μια.μικρη εμπειρια για interface σε linux (κυριως για να στολισω τους αχαρους drivers που ερχονταν γυμνοι απ την κοινοτητα)την εχω, αφου ειχα ασχοληθει με το mono (τωρα λεγεται monodevelop η καπως ετσι), και με ενα αλλο εργαλειο visual της qt που αυτη τη στιγμη μου διαφευγει το ονομα του (εχω κολλησει οτι λεγοταν dolphin αλλα σιγουρα ειναι λαθος... θα μου ρθει) και δε χαλιεμαι να το ξαναποιασω, αλλα εννωειται αν υπαρχει κατι οσο πιο ετοιμο προς πειραγμα ειναι καλοδεχουμενο






> Δες και το παρακατω μηπως ειναι στα μετρα σου, σε αυτο μπορω και να σε βοηθησω
> https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2014...-fully-tested/



Σπυρο ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο απ αυτο που θελω.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tesla005

Οπότε αν κατάλαβα καλά θελεις να φτιάξεις ενα standalone network/local  player με raspberry pi, ενα εξωτερικό DAC για καλύτερη ποιότητα ηχου  και ενα touchscreen για να ελέγχεις ό,τι θες. Επειδή είχα ψάξει το  θέμα στο παρελθόν, πολλοί φτιάχνουν τέτοιες συσκευές αλλά όχι  standalone. πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις στο raspberry σου μια ειδική  διανομή (πχ runeaudio) η οποία δημιουργεί έναν τοπικό server στον  οποίο συνδέεσαι με το κινητό ή το PC σου και μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη  μουσική. Αν θέλεις όμως standalone μηχάνημα (δλδ που να έχει πάνω του  controls και monitor συνδεδεμένα στο raspberry pi) τα πράγματα  δυσκολεύουν. Μπορείς θεωρητικά να εγκαταστήσεις γραφικό περιβάλλον με  x-server στο runeaudio και να ρυθμίσεις να ανοίγει ο browser σε  fullscreen mode αυτόματα στο localhost, και να ελέγχεις τα πάντα έτσι.  ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ όμως εκτός από το rune, υπάρχει και το volumio που είναι κάτι  παρόμοιο. Βγήκε λοιπόν για το volumio ένα touchscreen plugin το οποίο  κάνει το interface ιδανικό για touchscreen και επιτρέπει να συνδέσεις  οθόνη στα GPIO του raspberry και να φαίνονται τα πάντα εκεί. έάντως  όποιο δρόμο και να διαλέξεις μόνο εύκολο δεν είναι. 
https://volumio.org/raspberry-pi-dis...-music-player/

----------


## tesla005

Τι επαθε παλι

----------


## lepouras

το διόρθωσα.

εναλλακτικά για να το ξέρεις (ξέρετε)

http://www.online-decoder.com/el

----------


## nick1974

> Μπορείς θεωρητικά να εγκαταστήσεις γραφικό περιβάλλον με  x-server στο runeaudio και να ρυθμίσεις να ανοίγει ο browser σε  fullscreen mode αυτόματα στο localhost, και να ελέγχεις τα πάντα έτσι.  ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ όμως εκτός από το rune, υπάρχει και το volumio που είναι κάτι  παρόμοιο. Βγήκε λοιπόν για το volumio ένα touchscreen plugin το οποίο  κάνει το interface ιδανικό για touchscreen και επιτρέπει να συνδέσεις  οθόνη στα GPIO του raspberry και να φαίνονται τα πάντα εκεί. έάντως  όποιο δρόμο και να διαλέξεις μόνο εύκολο δεν είναι.




Ευχαριστω, μαλλον μου εδωσες μια εναλλακτικη κατευθυνση απ αυτο που σκεφτομουν (η μαλλον ενα plan B )

----------

